# starter shrimp for a 12g



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I currently have a 12g edge with a few plants, moss covered tree and a moss ball. It is stocked with 4 neons, 3 danios, 1 apple snail, 1 Crystal or clear shrimp and 1 fire/red shrimp.

I plan on ordering some CPD's in the near future and may or may not be moving out the zebra danios.

What would be a good shrimp to add to the tank?

The shrimp were originally a clean up crew but they are growing on me. I'm thinking of ordering a batch of either Orange/Yellow/Gree/Blue shrimp.

Are any of the shrimp mentioned above hardier or a "better" match for my community tank?

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some of the sponsors here have various shrimp in stock for sale, you might wanna check them out for pricing,info,and shipping.From my limited experience in shrimp keeping, all of them have certain requirements to keep them thriving, some hardier than the others, and no no's for mixing any together.Space and tank mates are others options to give consideration as well, or your feeding an expensive meal to whom ever resides with them.


----------

